# Fastboot but no ADB



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

hey guys, just got my Nexus 7 today, i went though one of the unlock and root guides from another site, and i thought i set it up properly, but when i connect it to my computer, the computer only recognizes the device while it's in fastboot, but not adb. what did i do wrong? i do have it rooted and twrp recovery on it, but i just want to make sure i can do what i need from my computer whether it's flash the factory images or do something else. thanks for the help in advance. oh, and adb devices works when i have my galaxy nexus hooked up.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

More info would definitely help troubleshooting. What are you running on your PC (windows/Linux) and what version. What errors do you get when running ADB commands and do you have USB debug enabled still

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Try the naked drivers.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1379875


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm running windows 8 pro. USB debugging is enabled,I'm not getting any errors,like when I type adb devices,nothing shows up.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Windows 8 hasn't been cooperating properly with ADB. Sorry man. Not sure if there is a fix for it but last I read there wasn't

If you can't get it to work your best bet is to dual boot Ubuntu from a disk or USB (very easy to do).
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah, i had ubuntu on a usb drive but i erased it because i never had a reason to use it. that sucks, adb works fine on my nexus phone, i don't understand why it wouldn't work on the nexus 7? oh well, i don't really need adb to work as long as fastboot works, but it would be nice to have it. guess i'll make another ubuntu boot disc. thanks for the help gentlemen.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I have ADB working on Windows 8 just fine. I installed the drivers included in the Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit. The toolkit has recent drivers which are digitally signed drivers which should install with no problem.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

i guess i can give that a try. i wonder if it's getting all messed up with all these drivers i've installed trying to get this to work. everything worked fine with my gnex, i just think it should have worked too with the nex7, but it's all wishful thinking.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you parky, you just completely solved my problem. i tried using mark skippens toolkit to install the drivers once also, and that didn't work. i didn't think to give wugs a try. thanks again.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, not completely.if I use adb through the terminal I seem to have no problem, but when I run one of the toolkits,it recognizes my device until it runs one adb command and cant find it again.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm on win8 and the only drivers that worked was pdanet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

I had those drivers installed for my GNex, but they don't work for my nex7. Another problem I noticed is I can't sign into the Rootz forum in Google chrome, only dolphin browser.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

T1.8matt said:


> I had those drivers installed for my GNex, but they don't work for my nex7. Another problem I noticed is I can't sign into the Rootz forum in Google chrome, only dolphin browser.


It was the same for me, I uninstalled it completely then reinstalled from scratch. After 3 hours of trying all the methods that was the only way that worked when this thing came in the mail.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

so what's the easiest way to get this done, i mean start over from scratch? i don't know where to begin. now i'm having fastboot problems with my gnex not taking commands from my computer.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Killing the drivers and reinstalling them isn't that tedious. Run the install from pdanet and it will ask you if you want to delete the old version.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

That's what I originally used to get my GNex working on Windows 8, guess it can't hurt to try it again


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

sweet, i don't know how, but i got it working for both of my devices now. the main thing is that sometimes in the toolkit, when it's trying to find the device in ADB mode, it says "adb did not ACK", what does that mean?


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm still having the issue with say when I run a command through the toolkit, when it kills the server and restarts the server it cannot connect to the device, but when running adb commands through the terminal or fastboot through the terminal where you're not killing and restarting the server e everything works fine.


----------

